# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Do you use Telegram channels for searching ebooks?

## AlexJR

So, do you use any channels or groups in Telegram for searching fb2 or other ebook's formats?

Any suggestions?

----------


## Firep1995

here're some of good ones - Story, BookBot, MakeRight
hope that's what you've been searching for

----------

Amahle Dladsa (23-Feb-21)

----------


## mightytrader

Yes I do. I feel, it's a good source for going closer towards grabbing knowledge.

----------

